
How to Not Make an Ass of Yourself in Online Discussions - freddyym
https://www.paritybit.ca/blog/how-to-not-make-an-ass-of-yourself-internet-discussions
======
aminozuur
People often make an ass of their anonymous online username, not their real
life identity.

